# Dankjewel or Dankuwel ?



## keung

Hi,

I will have a visit in Netherland shortly, I'd like to learn some simple Dutch befoehand, after visiting some on-line Dutch learning site, I've a question about "thank you". Is it Dankuwel or Dankjewel ?

thank!


----------



## Suehil

It depends.  If you are on first name terms with the person, then it is 'dankjewel'.  If you are not, then it is the more formal 'dankuwel'.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I agree with Suehil for the full 100%.

However, I often hear (and use) the more formal variant (with _u_) in informal situations. It probably has to do with the local Antwerpian/Brabantian personal pronouns.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Hey,

First, I would like to tell you that it is *the* Netherland*s*, if you don't know that you might step into the wrong airplaine. 

Secondly, I also say "dank u" to my friends. Like mentioned above you can actually use them both on most occasions.

Have fun


----------



## Lawrencelot

If you don't know the other person and that person is an adult you usually say 'dankuwel'. Else you say 'dankjewel'.


----------



## keung

Thanks alot.


----------



## learningpolish

keung said:


> Thanks alot.


 

Only you write it as three words: dank je wel  or dank U wel 

To kids you  always say" dank je wel "  and not: " dank U wel ".

To people you know well, you say dank je wel  and to people you don't know well, you say dank U wel.

anne


----------



## Lawrencelot

Wow ik was er van overtuigd dat het aan elkaar geschreven werd in plaats van los en ik wilde dat hier zeggen maar toen ik het opzocht bleek dat je gelijk hebt


----------



## Frank06

learningpolish said:


> Only you write it as three words: dank je wel or dank U wel
> 
> To kids you always say" dank je wel " and not: " dank U wel ".
> 
> To people you know well, you say dank je wel and to people you don't know well, you say dank U wel.
> 
> anne


The usage of capital U, though not 100% uncommon these days, is generally viewed upon as incredibly obselete. At least in Flanders.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## limonade

I don't consider it obsolete, just polite
(but maybe I'm influenced by the Wallonian (French) culture ?


----------



## Thomas14

Well, it depends. If you say 'dank je wel', you say actually 'thank you'. If you say 'dankjewel', you mean the noun 'thanks'. 'Dankuwel' and 'dank u wel' are exactly the same.


----------



## Grytolle

"thanks" is never a noun...


----------



## Lawrencelot

Grytolle said:


> "thanks" is never a noun...


I give you my thanks... ?


----------



## Suehil

If you say 'thanks' instead of 'thank you', it is a contraction of a verb phrase.  In all other instances 'thanks' is a noun.


----------

